
Welcome to the Note Taking Apocalypse - guiseroom
https://medium.com/swlh/welcome-to-the-note-taking-apocalypse-64a74481a5ab
======
jake-low
> I’m also a believer in keeping research and writing a little separated so I
> don’t end up writing more backstory than actual story. Personally I use a
> self-hosted wiki (Dokuwiki) for my research and exploratory writing, and use
> Ulysses as my premier writing application when I’m getting down prose.

This is an interesting perspective that I hadn’t encountered before.

It seems that in recent years narrative-format journalism has become more
popular. I wonder if some of this can be attributed to journalists switching
from traditional pen-and-paper note taking to electronic solutions, and
consequently reducing the cognitive separation between the research notes and
the actual story.

